# More LGD questions



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We are still debating on getting a LSD now or later on. Right now we only have the goats on a small pasture for the winter (about an acre), and the summer pasture is only about 3 acres. We currently only have 7 does. Is this enough to keep a LSD occupied and not be tempted to wander? We are hoping to move in the next year or 2, the property we are looking at is 47 acres completely fenced, at which I will definately need a couple LGDs. I was hoping to have a dog well bonded to the herd and working well before the move. 
I've also heard they bark alot during the night. Which may cause some issues with the neighbors, the area is becoming too developed (why we are moving) and have a lot of city transplants. The closest neighbor is pretty friendly, but their house is also practically in our back yard, so I don't think they'd be too appreciative of barking all night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With a good LGD ..it doesn't matter if you have 2 goats and a back yard... the dog loves his/her job ........that they where bred to do....
Some breeders will have the dog spayed or neutered to stop wondering paws.... that is one way to insure that it doesn't happen....

Yes if you are moving onto 47 acres then 2 LGD's will be best.... at minimum...

With any new dog even if it is a LGD should be monitored for a while ....before putting total trust into them with your goats.... To get a good dog...it is best that they were born and raised around goats ..... but sometimes there are those few that just don't cut it and are not good with livestock....

Yes they can bark alot ...but if you are in exclusive ag zone.... the neighbors can't do anything about it.... as the dog is meant to protect the livestock....of course the neighbors may not like it but we need to protect our own.... but if you are where you are now...there could be problems.... Good luck hope it all works out :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

LGDs are a lot of work and it is another mouth to feed. If you are prepared for that then it might work great for you to get one, but for only 7 goats I don't think I would get one. If you have neighbors close by then a LGD is going to annoy them during the night...I think that is something that is just plain rude to do to someone having a dog out barking all night even if it is completely legal. During night time is when predators like to come out and prowl so you most definately will get a dog out guarding and barking during the night.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you've ever heard LGD barking at least to me it's not annoying. It's a lower pitch than most.
Yes they are exempt from noise ordinances. But KW alo brought up good points, especially re: that we need to be sensitive to our neighbors.
The first boy we brought home I explained to them what they could expect as far as barking goes.
Sheriff woke up some neighbors banging on fence & barking. There were a pair of coyotes in neighbors yard, too close to Sheriff Territory.
I also explained that they will kill anything that comes into the goat area.
Because of a cougar sighting we since added #2. 
Deputy jumped fence to attack an old slow moving golden retreiver who couldnt hurt a fly if his life depended on it. Dog was off leash & in our front yard. We added cattle panels so Dep can't get out. This is not financially feasable with acres & acres of fence to raise.

At any rate for a large area yes as Pam said, you are going to need at least a couple of them. One will attack & the other will stay with goats. Better yet a couple to go & a couple to stay back, depending on your herd size. 
Use your discretion & talk to your neighbors.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I live out in an exclusive Ag Zone....which means... the LGD has every right... to protect and bark......it is almost like though...each neighbor gets back at one another ...with noises...if it is Ag land .... they each... can make as much noise ...as they want.... if it pertains to... livestock....crops ...Ag.....to the LGD....one neighbor may be harvesting in the middle of the night...because that is when... they have to...we have to put up with it... they make alot of noise.... when we try to sleep...but... he is only doing his job...just like the LGD.....Or the cow..... that is waling out loud..in the middle of the night or early morning....and won't be quiet.... or the horses... and oh ...the Donkey..... :doh: LOL.... We must remember..... just because we live out in the country or getting ready to......the country isn't always quiet...... we may annoy one another... with what ever... we are farming.... It all depends on.... who we live next door to and what they own..... :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hahaha, well said Pam! Around here the bucks make lots of noise during breeding season.
The girls make way more noise when they're in season & you should hear the ruckus when we're loading for a show you'd think we are torturting them. Throw in Dep's howls it's a three ring circus but nobody has ever called or stopped by to find out what's going on.:angel2:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Hahaha, well said Pam!


Thanks.. nancy d... :laugh:


----------

